# nz on OAP in australia moving to Philippines, what about AWLR?



## hypo (Sep 15, 2014)

mums 87, a nz passport holder, been living in NZ since 1981 and has been staying with me in the Philippines for nearly 2 years now. we hope to settle her here permanently (I've been here on and off for 10yrs and have my family here), but are unsure of the AWLR implications.

AWLR (australian working life residency) states that NZders are exempt from the laws yet last year when mum was delayed in returning to Aus by 2 months her pension was reduced from 840 odd dollars to $190. 

so in reality is she exempt from AWLR or did centrelink make a mistake? they said it was because she was out of the country for more than 6 months...

(australia states 35 years awlr)

any advice? thanks!!!


----------

